# Duck Decoys



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Since there are alot of duck hunters on this forum I am curious what you guys think are the best duck decoys available on the market. I have somewhere between 15 and 20 dozen decoys but they are getting old, worn, fading paint, bullet holes, patched up, etc etc. I have had them for so long that I really don't know what is out there these days other than the standard GHG, Flambeau, G&H, etc. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Myself, i like G&H


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Flambeau Master Series. Just picked up a few dozen of these. Ive been like you, been using the same decoys for the past 7 years. Finally broke down and spent some $ on some new decs.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll take G&H above anything else.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Greenhead Gear or G&H


----------



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

In my opinion for quality decoys that will last a long time with a little care you can't beat GHG (avery). They had some problems with their first decoys losing paint but I would have to say they got it figured out. I've been hunting over some of the same GHG decoys for the past 4 years.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

I have several different kind, Most are the Flambeau and the Academy Brand they look good but paint will chip off after a few years, I also have a few G&H they look good but the price is pretty high. It seems like every year I add a few dozen. 
TRW


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

G&H, i still use the first dozen i bought 20 years ago.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Boomer said:


> I am curious what you guys think are the best duck decoys available on the market. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


No such thing. It depends on your situation. There are a number of small cottage industry craftsmen in the NE who still make cork decoys. Between $800 - 1400 a dozen. They will last for several generations. If you use them every day. For around $300/doz you can get Herters Burlap decoys. They should last your lifetime if you're young. 
G&H are probably the best mass produced hollow plastic decoy. 
The best decoy for marsh potholes are Cherokee Sports featherlites. The spread moves if you sneeze in the blind. 
IMHO GHG are the best looking, most cost effective decoys around.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

It would be hard to beat any of the G&H decoys with the swivel heads, I still have three dozen mallards that I got for Christmas while I was in High School  and all they need is a little touch up paint, BTW I am 40.:frown:


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

yep G&H decoys are the best i have seen. I still hunt my first couple dozen and they are 12 years old. The GHG look like cartoon decoys plus they are small.


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

GHG


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

green head gear


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Final Approach


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

I will give you my perspective...

G&H - Mallards and Pintails are some of the best on the market - very realistic (worth the price of money)

GHG - Has some of the Best most realistic decoys on the market, they are right on with all paint schemes on Mallards, Pintails, widgeon and all other species. (best price for the product received)- ***Also has the BEST full body decoys on the market***

Cabelas - (Big water series) I use these! The mallards are flat out awesome...I hunt them 60+ days a year and they have held up unbelievably...

Final approach - has some of the goofiest paint jobs on the market, the way the full bodies are put together is down right ridiculous and you end up missing all kinds of parts...(I personally think they are ugly and not realistic)

Carry Lite- have some decent lookin' decoys, only problem I have experienced with them is the paint comes off them...If they solve the paint problem they would have some good decoys...

Flambeau - The decoys have gone down hill in the last couple years, I swear they hired a "cartoonist" to design and paint their decoys...-if not the "worst" on the market they are #2!!!!!!

Tanglefree - The mini me decoys on the market, small, and "not realistic" you get what you pay for "junk"

Game Winner- (academy brand) - Yeap, get your 2 or 5 hunts out of them, and then throw them away...absolutely terrible decoys...(save your money)

Herters - not very realistic, but the suck ducks do good in light winds...

Drake waterfowl decoys - look good, don't know anything really about them.

Bigfoot - Mallards look okay...the full body decoys takes a PHD to figure out how to set up, and too much a pain in the arse to use...But their Goose decoys are the best on the market!

Hardcore- Paint doesn't last and will come off the decoys...worst paint problem I ever had with decoys...

This is my opinion....

These are the decoys I use roughly 70 times a season:

GHG full body Mallards, and Pintails
Cabelas Big water series Mallards
G&H Pintails
GHG Widgeon decoys
Flambeau and Carry light Teal
Bigfoot Canada floaters and full bodies
G&H Canada and Snow floaters and full bodies

I have tuned down my spread from 10-20 dozen decoys to a smaller more realistic spread...Seems to be working pretty good for me!




























J.J.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Whiskey & Me said:


> I will give you my perspective...
> 
> This is my opinion....
> 
> ...


Its not the decoys you use JJ,it is all the corn you put out . LOL!!!! J/K!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

G&H for me!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

btreybig said:


> Flambeau Master Series. Just picked up a few dozen of these. Ive been like you, been using the same decoys for the past 7 years. Finally broke down and spent some $ on some new decs.


Some of my Flambeau dekes are over 20 years old. Repaint and your good to go.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

the ones on sale at the end of the season are the best ones.


----------



## Familyhunter (Dec 5, 2008)

*Decoys*

I like corks thay last along time but thay ant cheep.


----------



## Cbhs20 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Red Head*

I didn't see anyone mention Red Head for the price I really like them, Bass Pro puts em on sale about twice a year, If you got the money though you can't know G&H and GHG


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

if anyone is interested, i have 2 doz pintale and 1 doz mallard flambeau mag decoys new for sale . never been in water. the pintale have tangle free lines and wets , no lines on the mallard. 2 mess bags. all for $50.00.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

my dekes are all over the place, I've got a few of all the main plastic brands. Ive got to say the older Flambeau's are really good decoys. Its not that they are the best, they just hold up well and are good quality for the price. Its not hard to find them at a garage sale or on craigs list. Im not even sure how old the ones I have are. Since I hunt mostly coastal waters I repainted all the drake mallards as redheads, and have had good success with them. So when it comes to cost vs quality old Flambeau's are my favorite. However the newer style Flambeau's are terrible.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

My in-laws live in Jenks, OK and I find myself driving up to visit 1-3 times a year. I always stop at G&H to buy a dozen or three. They hold up and look good thru many seasons. I also like to support "the local guys".


----------

